# Waah! I had to turn ds ff



## heathermarie73 (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry I had to get that out. My baby is now 36 lbs at 2 yrs and 4 months.








I'm having a hard time with it. I can't believe he is so big already and I really wish he could RF forever


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm sooo there. My DS turned 2 last week. Two weeks ago he weighed in at 32.8lbs and both of my convertibles have 33lb limits. He's less happy about FFing than I am!!


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

I come on this board every day hoping to read that someone has come out w/ higher weight limits for RF seats. My DD was 35lbs at 19 months







She outgrew her first marathon at 16 months which RF only to 33 lbs so I ordered the new one that RF to 35 lbs. I HATE her being FF. I worry about it every day. I have looked around a bit for a swedish britax that RF to 55lbs but didn't find that it would be at all easy to do. My DH was pretty annoyed w/ me for getting the 2nd MA for 2 more lbs (although he WAS more understanding when I bombarded him w/ the safety info). It got us another 3 months, though.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have a friend who has a Britax Two Way (Swedish Britax seat) and I keep threatening to steal it. Lucky for her she lives half way across the country.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

alysmommy2004 I have a friend who has a Britax Two Way (Swedish Britax seat) and I keep threatening to steal it. Lucky for her she lives half way across the country
how'd she get it?


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meems* 
how'd she get it?

Her parents have a friend who picked it up when he was in Sweeden.


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

I turned DS around about a month ago and DH thought I was crazy worrying about it. I understand!!


----------



## Jemmind (Nov 13, 2007)

Just a question...regarding RF and the 33 vs 35 pound weight limit. Does it really add that much time on there that they can rear face? I mean, my son who's 2 gained 2 pounds from his well baby check in August to last Monday. (30 pounds to 32 pounds). What will it add, another few months?


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

Just a question...regarding RF and the 33 vs 35 pound weight limit. Does it really add that much time on there that they can rear face? I mean, my son who's 2 gained 2 pounds from his well baby check in August to last Monday. (30 pounds to 32 pounds). What will it add, another few months?
I think you'll get atleast a few months. It took DD 3 months to gain the last 2 lbs. It was worth it to me, although I really hoping it would last more like 6 months to a few years...


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jemmind* 
Just a question...regarding RF and the 33 vs 35 pound weight limit. Does it really add that much time on there that they can rear face? I mean, my son who's 2 gained 2 pounds from his well baby check in August to last Monday. (30 pounds to 32 pounds). What will it add, another few months?

It depends on the child. My DD didn't hit 35lbs until her 4th birthday. She turns 5 in three months and she only weighs 37lbss. DS hit 33lbs a week before his 2nd birthday. He'll probably be 35lbs by January. The way he gains weight I can't justify buying a new seat to RF to 35lbs. The way he gains weight he's going to surpass her any day now, lol.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jemmind* 
Just a question...regarding RF and the 33 vs 35 pound weight limit. Does it really add that much time on there that they can rear face? I mean, my son who's 2 gained 2 pounds from his well baby check in August to last Monday. (30 pounds to 32 pounds). What will it add, another few months?

I think a few months is worth it... But, kids weight gain does typically slow down as they get older...so it could gain you a lot longer.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alysmommy2004* 
It depends on the child. My DD didn't hit 35lbs until her 4th birthday. She turns 5 in three months and she only weighs 37lbss. DS hit 33lbs a week before his 2nd birthday. He'll probably be 35lbs by January. The way he gains weight I can't justify buying a new seat to RF to 35lbs. The way he gains weight he's going to surpass her any day now, lol.


Yea, my 6 year old is 35lbs and my 4 year old(5 in march) is 39lbs...he supassed her for the first time when he was 17lbs at 4 months old...it was another 2 months after that before she hit 17lbs at 2 years old, so it definitely depends on the kid.


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

DD is a Brio Zento (a Swedish car seat, but we bought it here in New Zealand). It is rear-facing to 55 pounds. They started importing it here at the beginning of this year.

Can't you try to get someone to import them to the US? Or do it yourself? I know the company we bought it from is franchised, and the franchise-owners in our area are mums, working from home.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

How tall are your kids? My kids would never make it to 33lbs or 35lbs RFing based on height alone.


----------



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

Are there heght limits for RF seats as well? I thought it was just a weight limit.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vrclay* 
Are there heght limits for RF seats as well? I thought it was just a weight limit.

They need to have at least 1" of hard shell left above their head.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
How tall are your kids? My kids would never make it to 33lbs or 35lbs RFing based on height alone.

My 42.5" tall, long torsoed DD could still be RFing in a new MA, ETA, or TF if she were a few lbs lighter. In all of those seats she has a few inches of hard shell above her head.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jemmind* 
Just a question...regarding RF and the 33 vs 35 pound weight limit. Does it really add that much time on there that they can rear face? I mean, my son who's 2 gained 2 pounds from his well baby check in August to last Monday. (30 pounds to 32 pounds). What will it add, another few months?

DS is 3.5 and has only gained a couple pounds in the last year, so two pounds would make a huge difference for us. I'm guessing it won't make much of a difference with my nephew though, who is 27lbs at 15mo already.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The 33 vs 35 lb weight limit is a huge deal for some, a minor one for others. My oldest is 3.5 and weighs 30 pounds soaking wet, and is too tall to RF in any of the seats we have (EFTA and MA). Our DFS was 34 pounds at a year, so the EFTA was perfect for him.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alysmommy2004* 
My 42.5" tall, long torsoed DD could still be RFing in a new MA, ETA, or TF if she were a few lbs lighter. In all of those seats she has a few inches of hard shell above her head.









My 33 inch, 21lbs son (21 months old) is about to outgrow the Marathon RFing. He has maybe half an inch to go. We have the TF for him in our car (Marathon is in my mom's car) and he has much more room. He has a long torso and long legs.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 







My 33 inch, 21lbs son (21 months old) is about to outgrow the Marathon RFing. He has maybe half an inch to go. We have the TF for him in our car (Marathon is in my mom's car) and he has much more room. He has a long torso and long legs.

Are you sure you're measuring correctly (like this)? My very tall/long torsoed DD didn't outgrow the MA RF'ing until she was about 40 inches tall. My long-torsoed 34 inch 20 month old has 3-4 inches above her head still.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 







My 33 inch, 21lbs son (21 months old) is about to outgrow the Marathon RFing. He has maybe half an inch to go. We have the TF for him in our car (Marathon is in my mom's car) and he has much more room. He has a long torso and long legs.

My DD is too tall to FF in the old MA, but we sat her in a new one and she still head shell over head, not a lot, but enough that she could almost be RFing. She definitely had a lot more room in the TF.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Are you sure you're measuring correctly (like this)? My very tall/long torsoed DD didn't outgrow the MA RF'ing until she was about 40 inches tall. My long-torsoed 34 inch 20 month old has 3-4 inches above her head still.

Yup, that's how I measure. I have my doubts that he's only 33 inches tall, but that's what they measured him at the doctors last week so I'll go with it. Of course he was screaming and trying to sit up as we did it.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

My DS is 32.5" and has a long torso and still has a few inches above his head RFing in his BV (he just weighs too much). This pic was taken two weeks ago in his Radian, which isn't that much taller than his BV.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

My son, teeny forever, 25th percentile, has just packed on 3lbs in the last month. He is up to 29lbs at 22 months! I am hoping this slows down some, I would really like to get through winter and after his second birthday before he turns around, I'm hoping at least until April! It's hard, it amazes me that I FFed my daugther on her first birthday and really didn't think much about it. I knew it was safer, but I wasn't a tech, an instructor, I didn't live and breathe this like I do now! I think about it nearly every day when I buckle my son in and look over at my DD, who could have rear faced to about 3 1/2!!


----------

